# Pm 1030v Manual And Lube



## Ironken (Nov 12, 2016)

Probably been discussed here 1,000 times.....searched with few results.

Does a pdf copy of the manual for this machine exist? To get me started, what lube oil is recommended for the little gear box and apron? I have a gallon of Vactra 2 for the ways, so I have that covered.


----------



## jer (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello, Matt says a new manual will be coming in the future but not soon. They are working on other machines first. I am using hydraulic fluid in the gearboxes and have Vactra 2 for the ways.


----------



## Ironken (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey Jer, thanks! 

A couple more questions.....

What are you lubing the lead screw with?

I know these are direct mount chucks but, is there a designation number or alpha for what they are? Everything that I dealt with was far bigger. I was thinking about maybe a larger chuck and have no idea which back plate to order to machine.


----------



## jer (Nov 28, 2016)

I don't remember what the book says, if anything, about the lead screw but I have used way oil and mobile1 synthetic oil. I don't know about the chuck either. A larger chuck may be too much for the small 1 hp motor. A blank backing plate machined to the lathe specs is the only option I see.

Like everyone else I wish I could have afforded a PM12x36 but the PM10x30V should handle my "needs". I am spoiled using a friends 5hp 3Ø Sharpe 1440VS and his 5hp 3Ø 10x50 Sharpe mill. They make my stuff look small. LOL...


----------



## tweinke (Nov 29, 2016)

jer said:


> Like everyone else I wish I could have afforded a PM12x36 but the PM10x30V should handle my "needs". I am spoiled using a friends 5hp 3Ø Sharpe 1440VS and his 5hp 3Ø 10x50 Sharpe mill. They make my stuff look small. LOL...



Its not the size of your machine its how you use it.........


----------



## jer (Nov 29, 2016)

(As we laugh at the above) That's not entirely true if the bore size or the centers aren't large enough. LOL...


----------



## Ironken (Nov 29, 2016)

jer said:


> I don't remember what the book says, if anything, about the lead screw but I have used way oil and mobile1 synthetic oil. I don't know about the chuck either. A larger chuck may be too much for the small 1 hp motor. A blank backing plate machined to the lathe specs is the only option I see.
> 
> Like everyone else I wish I could have afforded a PM12x36 but the PM10x30V should handle my "needs". I am spoiled using a friends 5hp 3Ø Sharpe 1440VS and his 5hp 3Ø 10x50 Sharpe mill. They make my stuff look small. LOL...



That makes sense. The reason I ask about chuck size is that the Grizzly 10x22 comes with a 6.5" 4 jaw with the same hp.

A PM 1236 was the target but, as you say....the funds were redirected to other equipment.

I am pleased with PM's service and the machine is fine. I am a little disappointed to see that the tailstock end of the leadscrew is shimmed away from the lathe casting with about .020" of plain old paper. What the hell is that? To boot, the excess was just torn away. That is pretty chinsey work.


----------

